# Face cream for acne-prone skin



## applesaucery (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi!

I did try looking through past threads but couldn't seem to find what I wanted, so forgive me if I've overlooked it. 

I'm looking for a good daytime face cream. I have acne (not cystic acne or anything, but pimples; a bunch of pimples) so I want something that will 1.) not clog pores, 2.) moisturize and heal my skin without making it oily, 3.) sink in fast so I can put my makeup on over, and 4.) contain some ingredients to help with the acne, but not so much that it irritates or dries out the parts of my face that don't have pimples.

I know I'm terribly picky, but I really want a good face cream and I've been looking for something for so long. I've found things that have certainly not been bad, but I feel like they're not really accomplishing what I'd like either. So any recs for a good daytime moisturizer that will sink in fast and heal acne without drying would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## monniej (Apr 15, 2008)

i wish i could find a product like that as well. i use 2-3 products to accomplish that.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 15, 2008)

i don't like much the supermarket products, so i tend to go for more expensive brands. here's my faves :

La Roche Posay Effaclar

Lavera calendula moisturizer (my current moisturizer, love it and it does sink in pretty quickly!)

there are other moisturizers i quite like but they're from french brands so i won't mention them.

those fit my combo skin and are really gentle, so i think you can use them with no problem.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 16, 2008)

Neutrogena makes some good oil free moisturizers also with spf, which you should definitely be using.


----------



## nursie (Apr 16, 2008)

my daughter's dermatologist gave her aveeno 'skin calming/redness reducing' moisturizer ...it worked well to combat the dry/peeling areas that she got while being treated for very severe acne


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 16, 2008)

i'd use something oil free.

clinique has some good ones. but i think its mainly trial and error for the most part of finding a good one.


----------



## applesaucery (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, everyone! I think I'll definitely look into some of the Neutrogena stuff; they are a pretty good brand, and affordable. I've never used anything by Aveeno, but have heard good reviews of them more than once, so I think I'll at least check some of that out.

I was actually looking through Dermstore (got pointed that way) and was interested in a few things I saw. Has anyone tried any of these?

Credentials Calendula Creme Oil-Free at DermStore

PCA SkinÂ® Clearskin - pHaze 18 at DermStore

Tess Out and About - SPF 15 Lotion at DermStore

That last one looked like a good option for summer--moisturizing but light, and with spf. But I always like to garner as much information about a product as I can before I try it. : )


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 16, 2008)

I wouldn't refer you to any face creams. Put ACV (apple cider vinegar) in a spray bottle and spritz it over your face. Guaranteed, you'll have beautiful skin within a few days. I do it everyday!


----------



## applesaucery (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Jmgjmg623,

I actually have heard about apple cider vinegar; people have recommended it. And I certainly think it might be a good thing to add to my daily routine, but it isn't moisturizing; quite the opposite, I would think. So while it might be a wonderful treatment for healing and clearing up acne, I don't think the dry parts of my face would react very well. So If I use ACV, I need to find a good moisturizer even more! : )


----------



## applesaucery (Apr 17, 2008)

I looked at the Kinerase online, and the pricetag was terrifying; on a college budget I just can't buy face cream at $75 a bottle. But your suggestion of Sephora is a fantastic idea; I'll definitely try to scoot over there and see if they'll let me try some things. What a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *applesaucery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for all the input, everyone! I think I'll definitely look into some of the Neutrogena stuff; they are a pretty good brand, and affordable. I've never used anything by Aveeno, but have heard good reviews of them more than once, so I think I'll at least check some of that out.I was actually looking through Dermstore (got pointed that way) and was interested in a few things I saw. Has anyone tried any of these?

Credentials Calendula Creme Oil-Free at DermStore

PCA SkinÂ® Clearskin - pHaze 18 at DermStore

Tess Out and About - SPF 15 Lotion at DermStore

That last one looked like a good option for summer--moisturizing but light, and with spf. But I always like to garner as much information about a product as I can before I try it. : )

about the calendula cream, i have tried one from another brand. calendula is very soothing, and my cream was also very effective against my winter dry areas (cheeks, hands, elbows, knees).


----------



## applesaucery (Apr 18, 2008)

Magosienne--thanks, that's good to know. What brand were you using, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2008)

no problem. it's the Calendula cream from Weleda.

i am also using a calendula cream from Lavera as my everyday moisturizer, it's a balancing cream for combo skins, and it does a great job at keeping my T zone matte.

both are organic brands, Lavera's vegan too btw, and they're among the cheapest organic brands, so if you can find them i suggest you give them a try.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 19, 2008)

udderly smooth udder cream. water based and sinks right into your skin


----------



## gem (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi I have your exact skin issues. I've been using Clean &amp; Clear for several years and it fits each of your concerns. I've tried other products buy this one has been a mainstay. It can be found relatively inexpensively in you local drug store.

There are two versions you may want to choose from.

*CLEAN &amp; CLEARÂ® ADVANTAGEÂ® Oil-Free Acne Moisturizer *replenishes your skin with moisture while working to clear-up breakouts.

*CLEAN &amp; CLEAR Dual Action Moisturizer *contains special moisturizers to help soothe and prevent dry skin. It also contains a small amount of the acne-fighting ingredient Salicylic Acid. This ingredient helps to unclog pores and prevent clogging by helping the skinÂ´s natural renewal process.

I've been using the Dual Action Moisturizer.

Both products contain .5% salyicic acid. Leaves my skin looking matte but moisturized. The salycic acid isn't too harsh for my sensitive skin. I find that my skin doesn't get anywhere near as oily thru the day. Good with or without makeup.


----------



## applesaucery (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Empericalbeauty,

I actually have a tub of udder cream, but had never thought to put it on my face. I guess I was worried that something not specifically designed for facial use would be more likely to cause irritation, but the ingredients list on the tub doesn't look bad, so maybe I'll try it as a face cream. : )

Gem--I think I actually tried the dual-action moisturizer once. I remember it being a little more tingly than I'd expected, but maybe I was just being paranoid. But it's good to know about the other option--maybe I'll give Clean&amp;Clear another go. Goodness, I'm going to have a long, involved trip to the drugstore sometime soon. : )


----------



## wendy03211 (May 15, 2008)

How does apple cider vinegar work. I have never heard of it.


----------



## magosienne (May 15, 2008)

hi, you might wanna want to check this thread : apple cider vinegar-facts and remedies.


----------

